# Ppl to upper/ lower



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Coming up to my 8th week back in the gym and i have been doing ppl.

Set out like this push,pull, off push legs pull. It's been working well strength coming back and so is my shape. But i have got fat round my gut so i have decided to start cutting.

Started Monday.

I have also been thinking about changing my workouts to upper/lower and been reading Lyle workout but i notice its a generic bulking workout.

Would it still be ok the do this upper/ lower or should continue with the ppl whist iam cutting and start the upper lower when ism happy with my cut.

Never really swapped and changed program after a short time so in unknown waters.

Use to train on aas and I just did bro split training but now iam natty a bit more thought will be going in to my workouts.

Thanks

@Ultrasonic


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you have got fat, Dial in your diet not changing how you train.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What is your reason for wanting to change your training routine? But yes, there is no reason you couldn't use Lyle's routine whilst focusing on fat loss.

To lose fat you need to eat fewer calories than you use, so this is primarily a diet issue, commonly with some cardio to help things along.


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

As said, concentrate on diet. I think changing your routine AND diet all at the same time is a big step.

As someone who did Upper/Lower for best part of 8 months and then changed to PPL, I do prefer the latter. Not to say it won't be right for you though.


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I forgot about this thread.

Anyway I started tracking cals on mfp and I couldn't believe how much I was eating even though the food was healthy foods I probably was doing 4000 cals in.

I am now eating 2500 with 20mins cardio 3 times a week and I weigh 15st 10 now. I have dropoed 10lbs but still want to lose another 7 lbs before I do a lean bulk.

I have stuck with ppl as I do enjoy the routine but Iam playing around with rep ranges especially on my chest as I need to get stronger in the department.

Work in progress but I am heading inn the right direction..

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry I clearly missed your original tag! (Didn't spot this was as old thread earlier.)


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sorry I clearly missed your original tag! (Didn't spot this was as old thread earlier.)


 No worries mate. Any others questions I have In the future i will probably tag you in as you are a fountain of knowledge.

And very helpful with it.


----------

